
FunFacts.js - shmenwan
http://writes.co.de/funfacts.js/
======
shmenwan
This is arguably the most disgusting thing I have ever seen.

------
hanniabu
The 90s were a great time and a horrendous time

~~~
hanniabu
Just noticed all the animations, jeez....

